# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: دسترسی به مشخصه یک تگ

## Mohsen.

سلام دوستان
اگه میشه کمکم کنید.
این کد زیر رو در نظر بگیرید.

				<li id="nav1" onmousemove="nav1()" ><a href="#">لپ تاپ</a>
					<ul id="ulnav1">
						<li><a href="#">Apple</a></li>
						<li><a href="#">HP</a></li>
						<li><a href="#">Dell</a></li>
						<li><a href="#">Lenovo</a></li>
						<li><a href="#">Samsung</a></li>
					</ul></li>

حالا من درون اسکریپتم اینو نوشتم.

function nav1(){
	alert('Mouse Move');
};


میخوام به جای کد alert به مشخصه height تگ ul که آیدیش ulnav1 است مقدار بدم. اما نمیدونم چه طوری باید دسترسی پیدا کنم.
لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## Mohsen.

var i;
	for(i=15;i<=50;i++){
		$('ulnav1').height=i;	
	};

این کد رو نوشتم ولی باز هم تغییری در ارتفاع ul ایجاد نکرد.

----------


## eAmin

به اینصورت باید استفاده کنید:
$('ulnav1').setStyle("height", i);
http://mootools.net/docs/core/Element/Element.Style

----------


## Mohsen.

متشکر درست شد.
ولی یک مشکلی هست. من میخوام زیاد شدن height به صورتی باشه که کاربر بتونه ببیبنه. یعنی کم کم زیاد بشه.
در حالی که الان وقتی ماوس رو میبری روی ul ارتفاعش از قبل زیاد شده و بعد به کاربر نمایش میده.
نمیشه کاری کرد؟

----------


## eAmin

اگر می خواید بصورت انیمیشن ایجاد کنید باید از متدهای مخصوص اینکار استفاده کنید:

window.addEvent('domready', function() {
   $('mydiv').tween('height', 300);
});

http://mootools.net/docs/core/Fx/Fx.Tween

----------


## Mohsen.

متشکر. مثل اینکه باید یک دور کامل آموزششو بخونم. دی:

----------

